# Mold and Mildew



## sunfun1955 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello! I'm a newbie to this forum. My husband & I just moved to Playa del Carmen. I'm looking for any suggestions for dealing with/removing mold/mildew and musty smell. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Bleach/water mix and some elbow grease (or a housekeeper to do the same thing), and improved air circulation. And avoid leather.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

I was watching a remodeling show a while back where they said to use soap and warm water on surface mold. The soap prevents it becoming airborne, if I remember correctly. A serious mold problem, however, probably requires professional help.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

We scotch guarded all our fabrics on furniture and lacquer (clear) painted all of the wood surfaces on the furiture ... it helped a bunch. 

As Carlos states "air circulation" run your ceiling fans on low


----------



## Gavin123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Import some of this if you can't get it in the shops there...

Dettol mould & mildew remover : Read reviews and compare prices at Ciao.co.uk


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

sounds to me that the property does not have any moisture barrier on the outside walls/roof..... you can purchase 3 year 5 year 6year ..... it goes on like paint.... then you paint over it. you can also mix it with the paint....


----------



## sunfun1955 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Mold & mildew*



mexliving said:


> sounds to me that the property does not have any moisture barrier on the outside walls/roof..... you can purchase 3 year 5 year 6year ..... it goes on like paint.... then you paint over it. you can also mix it with the paint....


Thank you everyone for your helpful responses. Your suggestions will get it under control.......now have to do it.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Areas that I don't want to use bleach I use clear vinegar in a spray bottle.......


----------

